# New From Northern California



## Mad_Scotsman (Apr 9, 2010)

Just started shooting a bow recently. Enloying the hell out of it and waiting to get in the field for some stalking.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mad Scotsman. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Redlinerobert (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tsdan (Mar 30, 2010)

welcome


----------



## The_Elitist (Apr 4, 2010)

*Welcome!!*

Welcome to AT!! I'm new here too. Used to live in your neck of the woods. Moved to Long Beach from Arcata/Eureka in 2006. Anywhere near you?


----------

